# Holiday Plum Pudding.



## shooterrick (Nov 20, 2011)

Not my recipe but darn good. 

Plum Pudding

Plum pudding is a holiday staple. Baked in individual molds, it becomes an elegant dessert. Jam packed with dried currants, raisin, apricots, almonds and spices, the puddings are flavorful enough on their own, but can be dressed up with a swirl of whipped cream, a scoop of vanilla ice cream or a pool of crème anglaise.

2 cups dried currants
3 cups raisins
1 cup chopped dried apricots
1 cup blanched, sliced almonds
1/2 cup dark rum or orange juice
1 lb (4 sticks) plus 2 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
1 cup light or dark brown sugar
1/2 cup dark Karo syrup
8 eggs
1 Tbs ground cinnamon
1 Tbs ground allspice
Grated zest of 2 medium lemons
1 tsp salt
3 cups self-rising flour

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

2. In a large mixing bowl, combine the currants, raisins, apricots, and almonds. Stir in the rum or orange juice and set aside.

3. In another large mixing bowl, beat together 1 pound of the butter, the brown sugar, and the Karo syrup. Add the eggs, cinnamon, allspice, and lemon zest and beat until well mixed. Add the salt and flour and beat well. Add the plumped fruit and mix together thoroughly.

4. Using the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter, lightly butter sixteen 6-ounce pudding molds and one side of sixteen 3-inch squares of parchment paper. Divide the mixture equally among the molds. Bang each mold on the work surface to settle the mixture. Top each pudding with a square of the parchment paper, buttered side down.

5. Place the puddings in a large roasting pan, set the pan on the middle rack of the oven, and add hot water to the pan to reach halfway up the sides of the puddings. Bake for 1 hour, until a toothpick inserted in the center of a pudding comes out clean. Remove from the molds and serve hot.

Servings: 16

Nutrition Facts
Serving size: 1/16 of a recipe.
Percent daily values based on the Reference Daily Intake (RDI) for a 2000 calorie diet.
Nutrition information provided by the recipe author.

Amount Per Serving
Calories 617
Calories From Fat (44%) 274.55
% Daily Value
Total Fat 31g 48%
Cholesterol 172mg 57%
Sodium 500mg 21%
Total Carbohydrates 78g 26%
Fiber 5g 20%
Protein 9g 18%

Source
Source: Burt Wolf's Table


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds Great!...Filed for the future...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds great Rick, thanks for posting


----------

